# Cardiff right now.... it's worse than the fucking Nato's!!!



## Ranbay (May 30, 2017)

Have you seen all the road block thingys?

fucking traffic is a twat already Friday is going to be HELL


----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2017)

I just went over Western Ave to get from Cathays to Riverside.

Fucking cunts


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2017)

yeah yeah but but look at the cuddly friendly coppers with guns! 
TV reporter asked armed Cardiff cop to dance and it's great


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2017)

If you want a real laugh go on booking dot com and try to find a hotel for this weekend


----------



## Ranbay (May 30, 2017)

Don't I'm flat hunting and everything that comes up is some shit flat for £2000 a week


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2017)

What's Nato's?


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What's Nato's?


NATO conference
similar security, gates for pedestrians already up in some places
big black and yellow lane controls the same as HoP etc


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2017)

ddraig said:


> NATO conference
> similar security, gates for pedestrians already up in some places
> big black and yellow lane controls the same as HoP etc


 There's a NATO conference in Cardiff?


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2017)

there was one in Newport and Cardiff
metal walls, 1000's of plod, miles of roads fenced off at side, massive restrictions for weeks


----------



## souljacker (May 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> What's Nato's?



New hipster version of Nando's. All the food is American but served by Europeans.


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2017)

OU - it's the footy Euro final in the diff this weekend. Accom has gone bat shit crazy!!!


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2017)

FAW / Road closures


----------



## Supine (May 31, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> FAW / Road closures



How can it possibly be bigger than a normal rugby match day??? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## nogojones (May 31, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> FAW / Road closures


Cunts. If I had a microscope I might be able to read that map


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2017)

Supine said:


> How can it possibly be bigger than a normal rugby match day??? Makes no sense to me.



Way more people in the City, think about it rugby brings loads of locals in.

There will be 175000 fans arriving in _*Cardiff......*

The full details of the Champions League final in Cardiff revealed_


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2017)

Supine said:


> How can it possibly be bigger than a normal rugby match day??? Makes no sense to me.


not for you or me! we have to stay out of the way


----------



## Supine (May 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> not for you or me! we have to stay out of the way



Too right. Heading to London


----------



## nogojones (May 31, 2017)

So they've blocked the Canton bridge to build the VIP bridge during fucking rush hour. I can't even begin to describe what a shower of cunts are behind this bollocks


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2017)

shush!! it's for our own good


----------



## shygirl (May 31, 2017)

waited a fucking hour for a bus from the bay. they really don't give a fuck about the people of Cardiff, I've seen elderly people with walking sticks having to wait for an hour. Why bid for such a huge event if we can't accommodate it AND maintain services for those who live and work here?


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2017)

because it "raises the profile" and "looks good" and "will bring money in to the area"


----------



## nogojones (May 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> because it "raises the profile" and "looks good" and "will bring money in to the area"


So council leaders and the FAW can lick FIFA's arse, feel popular with rich cunts, get their photos taken with football players and get kickbacks and free tickets for their mates


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> because it "raises the profile" and "looks good" and "will bring money in to the area"



`Bars and knocking shops are going to rake it in lol


----------



## Celyn (May 31, 2017)

nogojones said:


> So they've blocked the Canton bridge to build the VIP bridge during fucking rush hour. I can't even begin to describe what a shower of cunts are behind this bollocks



Looks scary and horrendous.


----------



## shygirl (May 31, 2017)

Child sexual exploitation, sadly, will figure significantly in this weekend's celebrations


----------



## Tankus (May 31, 2017)

I'm on early shift for the next two days  ....and I work within throwing distance  of the stadium ...feck

I usually park (free) in salt mead ...just west of the tram sheds  ...driving in up the Penarth road  ....wondering how much extra time I should give myself getting in  ...as parking is going to be bitchin  ...feck

Closure of major Cardiff road causes heavy traffic across city


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Child sexual exploitation, sadly, will figure significantly in this weekend's celebrations



Will it? is Cardiff that bad? or will kids be taken to Cardiff?


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2017)

Tankus said:


> I'm on early shift for the next two days  ....and I work within throwing distance  of the stadium ...feck
> 
> I usually park (free) in salt mead ...just west of the tram sheds  ...driving in up the Penarth road  ....wondering how much extra time I should give myself getting in  ...as parking is going to be bitchin  ...feck



We have closed are office Sat/Sun as nobody can park in or near it.


----------



## Tankus (May 31, 2017)

I'm off Sat /Sun  ....potluck.. that was ...no provisions or leniency in work   ..."you know it's on ...it's your responsibility to be on time "   heh 











staying up the Valleys over the weekend


----------



## shygirl (May 31, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Will it? is Cardiff that bad? or will kids be taken to Cardiff?



Yes, it is that bad, and they will be brought to Cardiff.


----------



## Ranbay (May 31, 2017)




----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Yes, it is that bad, and they will be brought to Cardiff.


Evidence for Cardiff being so bad is?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

1927 said:


> Evidence for Cardiff being so bad is?


Child sexual exploitation 'happens in Cardiff'


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 1, 2017)

Feel petty mentioning this after the above but the womens' final is tomorrow at Cardiff City Stadium so expect Canton/Grangetown/Riverside to be mayhem. Along with all the other closed roads mayhem.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

and errrrmagod they're not collecting the bins til next!!!


----------



## Tankus (Jun 1, 2017)

well ..somewhat surprised  .....just drove in from Rhoose ....roads utterly deserted ,including the usual choke point of Dinas ... got my usual parking spot in Grangetown ....and here I am eating breakfast at work ....1 hour early ...think I'll do the same tomorrow


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 1, 2017)

We're in Cardiff for a night. Had a walk around the Bay Area where we're staying last night and I thought it was a lovely atmosphere and a general sense of excitement. The fan zone looks like it will be a great place to watch the game


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 1, 2017)

Supine said:


> How can it possibly be bigger than a normal rugby match day??? Makes no sense to me.


Media/commercial circus that comes with the champions league


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> We're in Cardiff for a night. Had a walk around the Bay Area where we're staying last night and I thought it was a lovely atmosphere and a general sense of excitement. The fan zone looks like it will be a great place to watch the game


There's no big screen to watch it in fan zone.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

yeah, don't think there are any screens for people of Cardiff
there's a huge ESPN stage on city hall lawns, presume that is for one set of fans??


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 1, 2017)

1927 said:


> There's no big screen to watch it in fan zone.


 That makes no sense at all. Looked like there was last night. In that area by the restaurants by St Davids hotel?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2017)

No, lots of stuff going on there, but no screen cos it would have brought even more visitors into Cardiff.  I'm looking forward to going into town tomorrow to soak up the atmosphere and have a few drinks.   Its gonna be ram in there, but hopefully fun.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 1, 2017)

1927 said:


> There's no big screen to watch it in fan zone.


So what is the point of a fan zone? Just somewhere to get pissed? We could have all chipped in and bought them a few cans to stay at home


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

tokenism for taking over the city


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2017)

1927 said:


> Evidence for Cardiff being so bad is?



Attended a conference on CSE in Cardiff, police were saying they see a considerable spike in demand for children and young people during big sporting events here.  Its sickening.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 1, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Attended a conference on CSE in Cardiff, police were saying they see a considerable spike in demand for children and young people during big sporting events here.  Its sickening.


There's generally a spike in domestic violence and a few recent murders/ manslaughters can be linked to international day drinking binges.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Attended a conference on CSE in Cardiff, police were saying they see a considerable spike in demand for children and young people during big sporting events here.  Its sickening.


have heard this through colleague doing an inquiry a while ago too
sick but sadly true


----------



## Tankus (Jun 1, 2017)

nogojones said:


> So what is the point of a fan zone? Just somewhere to get pissed? We could have all chipped in and bought them a few cans to stay at home



South wales police want to enter the guinness book of records for the biggest Kettling ....eva ,!.... innit butt ...!


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Disappointed they're not catering for local people tho.   London is much better at these things than what I've seen from Cardiff Council so far.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Disappointed they're not catering for local people tho.   London is much better at these things than what I've seen from Cardiff Council so far.



It's a UEFA/police decision not Cardiff Council.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

1927 said:


> It's a UEFA/police decision not Cardiff Council.


how do you know that?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Disappointed they're not catering for local people tho.   London is much better at these things than what I've seen from Cardiff Council so far.


init! but then a lot will accept any disruption and any amount of coppers with guns "cos it makes us safe" etc and shout down anyone with a dissenting view
so no need to bother with placating the locals


----------



## 1927 (Jun 1, 2017)

ddraig said:


> how do you know that?


UEFA never put up fan zones to deter fans without tickets. Plus police didn't want the added security risk. In the aftermath of Manchester there was even a suggestion that police would not guarantee security of event and wanted it played behind closed doors!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

so why are so many fans above capacity of stadium coming?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

there are fan areas for fans of the teams just not Cardiff public


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

aaaargh missed 30,000th post!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

searching people going into pubs already


----------



## Tankus (Jun 1, 2017)

got home easy too ......

overstated perhaps


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2017)

Fuck corporate football
Cardiff 2017: Champions League final despair


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

Also
Homeless 'told to leave' Cardiff ahead of Champions League final


----------



## planetgeli (Jun 2, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Also
> Homeless 'told to leave' Cardiff ahead of Champions League final



Fuck me. I saw this in the Philippines when the Pope had the indecency to time his visit to coincide with mine but at least they put the homeless up in a 5 star beach resort (many miles from Manila). And then bussed them back to the pavements once Popey went home.

Celtic Manor anyone?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

You'd think they'd put them in a b&b, even some of the 100's of tents in the park for fans


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

Weirdly quiet in town, not that many fans about and public seem to be staying away.
Facial recognition Vans on queen st in middle and end by castle


----------



## nogojones (Jun 2, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Weirdly quiet in town, not that many fans about and public seem to be staying away.
> Facial recognition Vans on queen st in middle and end by castle


Is there much in the way of visable homelessness in town today?

I've just watched a vid from the deputy chief constable denying they're moving the homeless on


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

There are some but not as many as usual
Few regulars not turned up for food at FNB stall. Not seen anyone begging


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

My sister said that local people are being advised not to go into town unless they have tickets.  Not sure if its true, but if it is, fuck 'em, how dare they tell us not to go into our own city.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

As for moving the homeless people on, its a fucking disgrace.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Police backtrack on moving homeless people out of Cardiff


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2017)

shygirl said:


> My sister said that local people are being advised not to go into town unless they have tickets.  Not sure if its true, but if it is, fuck 'em, how dare they tell us not to go into our own city.


Seems to be true certainly for Saturday I live in riverside and they have security gated all the approaches into town and you need to have a ticket to get through.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

What the fucking hell do they think they're doing?  At times like this I wish there was a collective will that would boycott the city centre for a while.  They'd soon be begging us to go back in.  Fuckers.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry, but how can this be legal?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2017)

What you can't get past the gates?

im on call this weekend how can i get into the office in an emergancy, that cant be for the whole of town?


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Just spoke to a colleague, its apparently certain parts of town, but she didn't know which ones.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 2, 2017)

Cant see how it would work, i mean most of town is closed, and only 80,000 tickets.... all the shops and pubs would be dead,.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

shygirl said:


> My sister said that local people are being advised not to go into town unless they have tickets.  Not sure if its true, but if it is, fuck 'em, how dare they tell us not to go into our own city.


yes they are, corporate sponsors, media and fans only!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Police backtrack on moving homeless people out of Cardiff


fucking lying bastard


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2017)

just witnessed  this


----------



## nogojones (Jun 2, 2017)

The helicopters are really starting to piss me off now. I'm having 'nam flashbacks


----------



## shygirl (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm having Brixton flashbacks


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2017)

quietish out there apparently, people wise


----------



## nogojones (Jun 3, 2017)

I was in the car 7ish and the roads were empty

great as long as you don't want to cross town


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2017)

I plan on staying in tomorrow and avoiding the whole thing, 'though to be fair I stay in most days


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2017)

all helicopters returning to airport hopefully now! apart from plod i spose
seems to have gone well fair play


----------



## Supine (Jun 4, 2017)

Unless you own a pub near the stadium

These pubs opposite the stadium have no Champions League trade


----------



## 1927 (Jun 4, 2017)

Just spent 6hrs at the festival down the bay. What a bloody great free day out. 27jnr has come home laden with freebies. And the bands were great.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 5, 2017)

At least they have now sorted the free wi-fi around the east side of the stadium


----------



## Tankus (Jun 26, 2017)

feck ...its back to pants


----------



## Tankus (Feb 1, 2018)

Junction 33 , M4 to Cardiff west closed ..._bloody  CLOSED_  !!! tonight  ..  just after rush hour   ...Thought,   I knows ...get off 34..... back road to A48 and 5 mile lane ...wont be too bad  ...that back road is single lane for a few miles ....was it feck  ... .....every monkeys son from Barrybados and beyond had the same idea it seemed ...

The road got rammed....couldn't turn back.... couldn't go forward .... hour and a half to cover 10  min worth of lane  ....next time head for LLantwitt and come back .....

Dont know what's been going on this week ....but the diff seems to be gridlocking up ....I'm getting caught in places that are normally free moving

All these houses going up .... with little or no changes to the roads  ....toss


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 1, 2018)

It's going to be great down the link road when there's those 7000 houses at Pentrebane / Radyr and 700 at "Ely Mill" but still no bus station


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2018)

accident, be grateful you got home safe
Crash involving motorcyclists and van causes delays on major road


----------

